# Fasteners Handbook ?



## katiejune (Apr 15, 2017)

For those of you taking Machine Design &amp; Materials, what handbook are you bringing for fastener strengths? In one of the practice test problems, NCEES referenced the strength of a specific threaded rod and I was wondering what reference material you are bringing for these types of look-ups. Thank you!


----------



## spastic (Apr 15, 2017)

Grades and tensile stress areas are covered in the MERM (basic machine design, section 9 - bolts). However, if you are looking for another reference, machinery's handbook is a very good reference to have even outside of the exam.


----------



## katiejune (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks that is helpful, I do have both references and was looking for that. I was looking also for weight of round bar (etc), do you know if that is included anywhere? I found a steel sizes &amp; weights chart online that I printed but I'm wondering if you know if that's covered in these references?


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 16, 2017)

Machinery's handbook will swallow you whole unless you know where to look for something. I'd stick to MERM or Shigley.

Regarding raw material handbooks... A few graybeard engineers over here had the Jorgensen "blue book" back when I first started. I wanted one so bad I bought a 1961 copy off eBay. (It was basically the same but all the phone numbers were 5 digits. Seriously. ) Stock sizes, weights, which steel/aluminum etc to use for which application, hardness to strength conversions, etc. it had a ton of useful stuff.

Well fast forward a few years, and EMJ (Jorgensen) is making them again, in the original blue spiral bound. Also, they are free.

Here's the link: http://www.emjmetals.com/site/contact/request-bluebook


----------



## katiejune (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katiejune (Apr 16, 2017)

Seriously thank you so much! This is exactly what I have been searching for.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you, can't wait for my copy to arrive!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 17, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Thank you, can't wait for my copy to arrive!


Just put in my order for one as well. :thumbs:


----------



## starquest (Apr 20, 2017)

So did I.  Thank you very much!


----------



## starquest (Apr 20, 2017)

I knew it was to good to be true.  Just got an email from the local rep of EMJ wanting to meet in person and bring a copy of the book...


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 20, 2017)

That's odd. I was never contacted. You could prob just tell them you're busy but would appreciate the ref book.


----------

